# Breeders in Bath



## *Claire* (Dec 3, 2009)

_Hi All!

Just looking for breeders in Bath, my brother lives there and is looking to get some mice but has no idea where to look...

Any idea's or help would be much appreciated!

Thanks

Claire_


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, we live in weston super mare just south of Bath. Its a pity some of the regular users of this forum couldnt be bothered to answer you, but they were very busy posting such important things as what their favorite yoghurt flavour is, or other vitally important (though rarely mouse related) topics. See our website on the relevant page.
Phil.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

happy new year Phil,what IS your favorite yoghurt.


----------



## *Claire* (Dec 3, 2009)

_Hi Phil!

Thanks for the reply it is much appreciated, i am sorry if this is a silly question but i am unsure what you mean by 'See our website on the relevant page'?

And Sarah, however irrelevant it is... i would be torn between Toffee and Vanilla...

Thanks

Claire_


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lol,peach for me
viewtopic.php?f=42&t=598

click on the link to find Phils website


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

A very happy new year to you Sarah. My choice would have to be greek yoghurt with a spoonful of honey, hope this helps!.x


----------

